# Communal bins in apartment complex



## gebbel (16 Apr 2015)

I would like our apartment complex of 16 units to move to communal waste disposal, and get rid of lots of unsightly bins outside each unit. I have only seen this operate at my brother's place in the UK, with good results. Each owner gets a key, and opens a cage structure containing the bins etc. I'm wondering what are the pitfalls and costs associated with doing this. I would be interested, as the Director, in having a meeting and promoting the benefits...with aesthetics being the main one.

Cheers.


----------



## lantus (20 Apr 2015)

Check the contract lease as it may be bins is not even covered if people organise it themselves. Do you have separate bin stores or a large one? The problem here will be the legal standing of any move to a communal system and the fact that people may be on 12 month bin contracts. How will you stop those who don't want a communal system? If the omc owns all the paths and roads you could conceivably remove bins by force if a resolution is passed to prohibit them. All costly and time consuming.

You also need to have very high payment levels to ensure you can provide a bin service.

Maybe you mean just a store for bins and everyone keeps their own bin? In that case fine but those more than a few steps from the store will probably resist. Trying to enforce it if unpopular may just result in rubbish being thrown everywhere.

This needs huge support from residents.

Is small bin stores at each unit an option? To hide the bins locally. Or spray or paint them the same colour as the wall to better hide them.


----------



## gebbel (22 Apr 2015)

Thanks for your pointers, I'll look into it. Some units have a green, black and brown bin. Others have only green and black. It's unsightly. Cost will dictate how this will fly but in my opinion it's worth trying.


----------



## Seagull (22 Apr 2015)

You also need to consider cost. Different households create different amounts of waste. If the bins in your area charge per lift, then that fact is reflected in the amount paid. If you want to move to communal bins, then you'd presumably be looking for a flat rate per apartment.


----------



## gebbel (22 Apr 2015)

I personally pay per lift but Panda has introduced a fixed charge to go along with this. Others have different plans. If the unit is rented then the tenants make their own plan. I'll put the plan forward at the next AGM.


----------



## Petermack (22 Apr 2015)

We moved away from communal bins as it became increasingly difficult to get everyone to contribute. We found that 2-3 owners would continually refuse to pay and it was left to the other owners to subsidise the cost of those that wouldn't pay. We even tried locking the bin stores and giving keys only to those that paid their fees. This only ended in bags of rubbish being left outside the bin stores at night.


----------



## gebbel (22 Apr 2015)

Petermack said:


> We moved away from communal bins as it became increasingly difficult to get everyone to contribute. We found that 2-3 owners would continually refuse to pay and it was left to the other owners to subsidise the cost of those that wouldn't pay. We even tried locking the bin stores and giving keys only to those that paid their fees. This only ended in bags of rubbish being left outside the bin stores at night.


 
Thanks for that. Maybe it's more hassle than it's worth after all.


----------



## Leo (23 Apr 2015)

Long time ago now, but when I lived in a development with communal bins, people used the area to dump old furniture, mattresses, etc.


----------



## Alan Oriel (23 Apr 2015)

Hi Geebel, Leo is correct about the dumping element in communal bin stores and you will need to factor in a removal cost (weekly or fortnightly depending on the level) for what is essentially non domestic waste. Panda (and I'm sure other providers) are operating a fix price P/a for general, recyclable and glass collections for commercial customers. Definitely shop around a number of providers, as we have seen management companies paying double or even triple what they should be for this service


----------

